# Accessible Stairs - Contrasting Markings on the Stair Nosings



## Lynn

2003 ANSI A117.1 Section 504.5 requires "the leading 2" of the tread shall have visual contrast of dark-on-light or light-on-dark from the remainder of the tread."

The commentary states, "the intent of the striping is to allow persons with visual impairments to identify the forward edge or each tread and landing. The change from the level walking surface to steps may be a tripping hazard."

I have completed a plans review on a typical three story walk-up apartment building and included a comment stating the contrasting striping on the stair treads is required.

The design professional has responded stating that since ANSI 504.5 is not specifically referenced in Chapter 11 of the building code, it does not apply.

He also refers to the definition of "Accessible" in the 2006 IBC and the commentary for this definition which says in part "It is not the intent of the code to accommodate fully every type and range of disability;it would not be feasible to do so."

Even though an elevator is not provided to the upper floors of the apartment building, I would think their would still be visually impaired persons capable and willing to use the stairs, and as such, the visusal contrast would be required on the stairs.

Any thoughts or code references applicable to this situation would be appreciated.


----------



## steveray

1101.2 Design.

Buildings and facilities shall be designed and constructed to be accessible in accordance with this code and ICC A117.1.

OOOOOHHHHHHHH.......Boy!......Sounds like you are going to have a fight on your hands......ask the designer which section in Chapter 11 gets him out of accessibility?

CT...by the way....has deleted all of 504.....


----------



## mtlogcabin

2009 IBC

1101.2 Design.

Buildings and facilities shall be designed and constructed to be accessible in accordance with this code and ICC A117.1.

I think he is blowing smoke. Is this addressed in the newer ADA rules?


----------



## Lynn

Thanks for the replies.

Mtlogcabin - Don't know how ADA looks at this. We only have 2006 IBC, Chapter 11 with its reference to ANSI A117.1 adopted.

We look for the contrasting striping on the stair nosings based on the language in 1101.2 that you and steveray ponted out.

06 IBC Section 1107.3 Accessible spaces, also seems to support the stairs and breezeways being accessible to persons with handicaps beyond those in a wheelchair.


----------



## mark handler

Under the ADASAD it is not required but suggested

ADASAD Advisory 504.4 Tread Surface. Consider providing visual contrast on tread nosings, or at the leading edges of treads without nosings, so that stair treads are more visible for people with low vision.


----------



## Lynn

We are looking at adopting the 2012 IBC by the end of this year.

I beleive the 2012 IBC refers to the 09 ANSI A117.1.

Can anybody out there doing the 2012 IBC tell me if the 09 ANSI A117.1 will require the striping on the stair nosings?

Thanks


----------



## globe trekker

Lynn,

Yes, see this link! Chapter 5 - General Site and Building Elements

.


----------



## Kanzas

I think I know why the architect tried to claim that ANSI A117.1 504.5 does not apply, and I'd appreciate comments because it's been puzzling me since I started looking at this same issue (see my reason post regarding ANSI 504.5). Following is an excerpt from IBC 2012, including the Commentary. The Commentary sort of makes sense in that, for instance,  I don't think the IBC specifically mentions "corridor handrails" - i.e., no what or how many. But the IBC certainly talks about stairways, including many tread and riser issues that are duplicated in ANSI A117.1. So how do you interpret what the Commentary is trying to say about standards not applying unless they are referenced? My architecture firm is trying to figure out if in fact we should be including the contrasting striping on every stair. Thanks.

1101.2 Design. Buildings and facilities shall be designed and constructed to be accessible in accordance with this code and ICC A117.1.

This section establishes the primary and fundamental relationship of ICC A117.1 to the code. The code text is intended to “scope” or provide thresholds for application of required accessibility features. The referenced standard contains technical provisions indicating how compliance with the code is achieved. In short, Chapter 11 specifies what, when and how many accessible features are required; the referenced standard indicates how to make that feature accessible. Compliance with both the code and the standard is required. In accordance with Section 102.4, standards are utilized only to the extent that they are referenced. Note that ICC A117.1 includes technical criteria for several items that are not actually scoped in the code. Such items are not required to comply with ICC A117.1 criteria unless specifically scoped by the authority have jurisdiction. Some examples of items in ICC A117.1 that are not referenced by the code are:

Section 403.6 – Corridor handrails

Section 504 – Stairways

Section 704 – Telephones

(scoped in IBC Appendix E)

Section 707 – Automatic Teller Machines

(scoped in IBC Appendix E)


----------



## mark handler

Just a side note

They are not required, but are recommended by the ADASAD

They are required in CALIFORNIA


----------



## steveray

Kanzas,

The best way I can put it is....The IBC tells you what you HAVE to do, and when it HAS to be accessible...then ANSI gives the specifics and details of those things and some things that are not "required" by code, but if you do them they should comply.....IMHO


----------



## Kanzas

I spoke to a senior staff architect at the International Code Council regarding the issue of contrasting strips at the leading edge of stair treads. He said that because stairs are not part of an accessible route, ANSI A117.1 Section 504 Stairways does not apply to the IBC. The IBC attempts to clarify this at the Commentary for subsection 1102.1 Design, but he said it remains a common misconception.  Therefore, A117.1-2009 504.5.1 Visual Contrast is not referenced into the IBC and does not apply unless the authority having jurisdiction has specifically incorporated this requirement into the their codes.


----------



## Glennman CBO

Kanzas, That is correct, and steveray nailed it. The code tells you what has to be accessible, and the reference tells you how. Alot of people get it backwards.


----------

